# Issues for big guys.



## kindguy (Jul 24, 2008)

Ok, I have been on and off the forum here, maybe time to do some posts too.

While I have yet to meet a nice girl I still have been able to enjoy the feeling of being big myself.

I am just over 300 lbs I think, haven't been on the scales for some time. (Meaning I have been away from ones with sufficien capacity .....) 

However, I think it would be good for guys and girls to focus on some of the issues that size brings along. 

First of all, I think the feeling of boing big and growing is great, ant I am glad there is this forum to see that there are others with the same feelings and issues! 

But althougs it feels good to be fat, before or later there will be obstacles, like not being able to fit in all places.

I cope well at work, and in the heat everybody's sweating anyways.

But for a big guy there's maybe some extra issues:

The issue of thighs, when they get bigger along with the belly, there becomes the issue of private parts and room, when the belly and the area below it is getting bigger too.

Also, clothing that fits is harder to find, but there are sources?

Further, one has to be selective in what jobs and activities to take part in. 

But, is one has a great community like this, and the opportunity to make nice fat friends, and the feeling that a big (and bigger?) body feels great, it's all worthwhile! 

I hope everybody is doing well here, and support eachother, because that's needed!


----------



## JiminOR (Jul 24, 2008)

My biggest issue is my back, if I walk to far or stand to long it gets very sore. Sit down for 5 minutes and it's as good as new. I know it's all the extra weight I'm carrying. I wish I could go longer before my back started pitching a bitch at me.


----------



## kindguy (Jul 24, 2008)

JiminOR said:


> My biggest issue is my back, if I walk to far or stand to long it gets very sore. Sit down for 5 minutes and it's as good as new. I know it's all the extra weight I'm carrying. I wish I could go longer before my back started pitching a bitch at me.





That's too bad!

I have no back issues at all, just get tired after a lot of work.
But as you say, a little bit of rest and ready to go again!


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Jul 25, 2008)

I think I have been lucky so far insofar as I haven't had much physical issues with my weight or many ailments. I am 6 2 about 330. Up until march I worked in a warehouse on my feet for pretty much 8 hours a day. Even when I was younger I used to play many sports just couldn't keep the weight off for whatever reason. I am afraid as I get older of the ailments that might hit me.


----------



## Victim (Jul 25, 2008)

I got my CDL medical card renewed yesterday. For once the doctor didn't give me any grief about my weight. 

Usually you hear no end of it from the doctors.


----------



## fat hiker (Jul 25, 2008)

JiminOR said:


> My biggest issue is my back, if I walk to far or stand to long it gets very sore. Sit down for 5 minutes and it's as good as new. I know it's all the extra weight I'm carrying. I wish I could go longer before my back started pitching a bitch at me.




Get yourself some good back and trunk strengthening exercises, and those pains will go away - there are guys much bigger than you are who are on their feet all day!


----------



## William (Jul 25, 2008)

Get some good shoes also

William




missaf said:


> What kinda exercises? Any links to share?


----------



## William (Jul 26, 2008)

Hi missaf

I think that it will be a long long time before any BHM will post anything about BHMs beyond dating issues and medical issues around these parts. There is nothing to be gain from doing so, except grief. 

William





missaf said:


> I don't think kindguy is just talking medical issues, I think he's talking about everything.
> 
> What have you noticed makes an impact on your day in regards to size?


----------



## charlieversion2 (Jul 26, 2008)

William said:


> Hi missaf
> 
> I think that it will be a long long time before any BHM will post anything about BHMs beyond dating issues and medical issues around these parts. There is nothing to be gain from doing so, except grief.
> 
> William




I don't think thats true, there are a few BHMs who post, we should be supporting them, not trying to explain why other don't post. We might be giving them better reasons not to.

Just saying....



kindguy said:


> I am just over 300 lbs I think, haven't been on the scales for some time. (Meaning I have been away from ones with sufficien capacity .....)



Health Clubs, GNC, and some trucker stops all have those scales you can pump quarters in to get your self weighed, also the medical offices of your choice.


kindguy said:


> However, I think it would be good for guys and girls to focus on some of the issues that size brings along.
> 
> First of all, I think the feeling of being big and growing is great, ant I am glad there is this forum to see that there are others with the same feelings and issues!






kindguy said:


> But althougs it feels good to be fat, before or later there will be obstacles, like not being able to fit in all places.
> 
> I cope well at work, and in the heat everybody's sweating anyways.
> 
> ...



http://www.kingsizedirect.com/ Good stuff for those on a budget


kindguy said:


> Further, one has to be selective in what jobs and activities to take part in.
> 
> But, is one has a great community like this, and the opportunity to make nice fat friends, and the feeling that a big (and bigger?) body feels great, it's all worthwhile!
> 
> I hope everybody is doing well here, and support eachother, because that's needed!




Thanks!


----------



## William (Jul 26, 2008)

Hi Chris

I am always telling guys to post about their experiences and issues even if it is not considered PC. If Fat Men do not share their experiences then the experiences of Fat Men will never get out, just what others perceive things to be.

William




ChrisVersion2 said:


> I don't think thats true, there are a few BHMs who post, we should be supporting them, not trying to explain why other don't post. We might be giving them better reasons not to.
> 
> Just saying....
> 
> ...


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jul 26, 2008)

William said:


> Hi Chris
> 
> I am always telling guys to post about their experiences and issues even if it is not considered PC. If Fat Men do not share their experiences then the experiences of Fat Men will never get out, just what others perceive things to be.
> 
> William



Yeah, that was the POINT OF THIS THREAD. And people were responding. I can't speak for everyone on these boards but would you please please please refrain from spreading all this negativity? Yes, there are gender issues within size acceptance but until you can either offer solutions or come up with concrete examples, kindly allow discussions to take place without constant whinging about how bad things are.


----------



## William (Jul 26, 2008)

Hi 

I am perfectly willing to let things flow, I just hope that more people confront all the negativity in the reactions to BHM subjects and issues like you just did, including the sources.

I do not consider myself a whinner, most of what Fat/Size Acceptance is, is about confronting issues and problems of people.

William




LoveBHMS said:


> Yeah, that was the POINT OF THIS THREAD. And people were responding. I can't speak for everyone on these boards but would you please please please refrain from spreading all this negativity? Yes, there are gender issues within size acceptance but until you can either offer solutions or come up with concrete examples, kindly allow discussions to take place without constant whinging about how bad things are.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Jul 26, 2008)

William said:


> I think that it will be a long long time before any BHM will post anything about BHMs beyond dating issues and medical issues around these parts. *There is nothing to be gain from doing so, except grief.*





William said:


> *I am always telling guys to post about their experiences and issues* even if it is not considered PC. If Fat Men do not share their experiences then the experiences of Fat Men will never get out, just what others perceive things to be.



Dude, your like a politician at a press conference with the flip flopping :blink:

These two comments contradict them selfs, best to take this advice:



LoveBHMS said:


> would you please please please refrain from spreading all this negativity?



intended or not it doesn't help to suggest to BHMs to post but only to expect "grief" after they do it. :bow:


----------



## William (Jul 26, 2008)

Hi 

I think that those two statements say that Fat Men should post what they feel they have experienced, even if they are attacked for doing so, it is the only way their stories will be heard.

Yes the negativity is in the past, but nothing has changed that would make anyone think that anything is different. It is still the same people with the same thoughts out there.


OK I am taking a break from this and will see what will happen.

William





ChrisVersion2 said:


> Dude, your like a politician at a press conference with the flip flopping :blink:
> 
> These two comments contradict them selfs, best to take this advice:
> 
> ...


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 26, 2008)

William said:


> even if they are attacked for doing so


 

Where are you getting this from? I must be missing something because I JUST DON'T SEE IT.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Jul 26, 2008)

William said:


> I think that those two statements say that Fat Men should post what they feel they have experienced, even if they are attacked for doing so, it is the only way their stories will be heard.



My suggestion to you, encourage them to post, but do not give them this hostile impression that if they do they will be attacked. This will let them form their own thoughts and feelings on how well they were received.

I think thats fair.


----------



## Bountiful1966 (Jul 27, 2008)

missaf said:


> That's an excellent point.
> 
> I have to buy specific shoes with good arch supports, or have shoe orthotics made to put in any show I buy. The better the arch in the shoe, the longer I can stay on my fat feet.



I am a big girl myself, 350 and i wear nursing shoes and i tell ya what, they are ugly as hell but comfy oh so comfy heheheh


----------



## fatstuart1975 (Jul 27, 2008)

I think the issues we all encounter through being fat and our size are specific and personal, but we will share similar experiences.

One of the things I love about being big and fat people in general is that we all get fat differently.

My experiences echo most of what has been said previously, chairs with sides and arm rests are best avoided, planes are tricky and seat belt extender now required. 
Clothes are tricky but not impossible, I have big thighs and quite a sizeable bum, most plus size mens clothing doesn't allow for these areas and just assumes we all have big waists and bellies and regular sized thighs and butts!
In regards to room for a fat guys 'junk' when he has big thighs, belly and groin area, from my experinece is you need a sit down toilet with a lot of room to spread your legs, a small cubicle is bad news.

Myself I think I just think and plan ahead more, remembering it's not just how fat or big i am, but also my fitness levels - I lengthy set of stairs in gonna leave me huffing and puffing and shattered very quickly - which I'm sure to even the most hardcore FFA is not an attractive image!LOL! A sweaty fatboy weezing and gasping half way up a flight of stairs in public ;-)

Fatstuart


----------



## Victim (Jul 27, 2008)

One issue that is unique to big guys is our tendency to overheat in the heat of passion. If things get too warm downstairs the party can shut down early. I find a strategically placed fan helps with this.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jul 29, 2008)

I think I've been pretty lucky because I haven't had very many health issues but I try to keep myself in decent shape (well for my size) I lift weights and throw in some light cardio,take vitamins and drink a ton of water and that has seemed to really help in the way I feel everyday..I don't have too much of a problem with clothes but I've also put in a lot of time finding out what works and looks best for my body type, the thing that pisses me off the most are those damn small booths at certain restaurants what's up with that?


----------



## Victim (Jul 29, 2008)

It really sucks to wait to seat at a restaurant and find there are no tables, only booths. Worse if the table is bolted to the floor and you can't move it.


----------



## JiminOR (Jul 29, 2008)

I don't know about you, but I've never met a table I couldn't move. Just gotta put some oomph into it.


----------



## fatterisbetter (Jul 30, 2008)

Some of you mentioned walking earlier as an issue. I agree with that. I'm 6' tall and somewhere around 400 pounds. So I am NOT a big fan of long walks. There are a couple of issues in my case. First of all it's just tireing to move my bulk over great distances, so I just use good old avoidance and "hop" in the car to get from point A to B. I also have a very large belly, so it's hard to see any small obstacle close to my feet, which is not a big deal as long as I remember to look ahead. The size of my gut also causes me a backache when I stand too long, so I am always on the lookout for a bench for a short break ( in the mall for example). When it comes to shoes, I have found Crocs to work well for me, but then I am very casual (i.e a big fat slob). My biggest enemy are stairs and I try to avoid them at all cost, luckily most public places have elevators or escalators. But there are a couple of my friends who live on the second or third floor in elevator-less buildings, and my only solution in those cases is not to meet at their places, which somewhat sucks. But then, we can always meet at the burger joint 'round the corner :eat1:


----------



## california_august (Jul 31, 2008)

When I was bigger I hated not being able to ride on rides at amusment parks, but I don't have that problem now.


----------



## Fatgator (Aug 1, 2008)

For me, the biggest "issue" is trying to find clothe that fit. I went to the mall a few months ago to find new shorts. I went through 10 different shops and couldn't find any my size. They all carried below size 40, while I am 46-48. 

The funny part is, I don't see that as an issue...I LOVED it as a matter of fact. It just proved how fat I am, and I love feeling fat...so it was actually more enjoyable than a nuisance. Even walking throughout the mall, I was so out of breath...and yet that was nice too, again...it showed just how fat and out of shape I am lol.


----------



## bigrugbybloke (Aug 1, 2008)

fatstuart1975 said:


> I think the issues we all encounter through being fat and our size are specific and personal, but we will share similar experiences.
> Fatstuart




couldnt agree more with you stu. clothes are the biggest issue for me. i like to remain trendy if i can but am into the outsize sizes. most high street shops in the uk just dont accommodate for guys bigger than a 40" waist or 46"chest. there have been lots of great shops for big guys set up on the internet in the uk recently and some places do sell bigger stuff - an acknowledgement perhaps that guys in the uk are getting bigger? i would love the day to come when in can just walk into a clothes shop and ask for a shirt to fit a 23" collar, 56" chest, 61" belly, and trousers to fit a 27" inside leg. big does not come easy in the uk.... but its getting better!!


----------



## wrestlingguy (Aug 1, 2008)

Being in and around the pro wrestling business, I can tell you that many of the big guys have problems with physical ailments during their time and after they leave the business. Most use some kind of pain killers (that's a whole other thread in Hyde Park), but the guys who have left the biz often suffer from hip and knee problems.

They aggravate their conditions from their ring work over the years, which get worse when they gain weight. One of my best buddies has been reduced to near immobility due to a blown knee which won't heal due to carrying all his weight.


----------



## fatterisbetter (Aug 1, 2008)

Fatgator said:


> The funny part is, I don't see that as an issue...I LOVED it as a matter of fact. It just proved how fat I am, and I love feeling fat...so it was actually more enjoyable than a nuisance. Even walking throughout the mall, I was so out of breath...and yet that was nice too, again...it showed just how fat and out of shape I am lol.



I couldn't agree more! I love the fact that I can't run!


----------



## Wanderer (Aug 3, 2008)

missaf said:


> What kinda exercises? Any links to share?



Since everyone else got too involved in the anti-negativity negativity to answer... nah, I kid, but nobody remembered you asked. 

The Mayo Clinic recommends a set of exercises, described on this page. Of those listed, a guy with a sizable girth is going to have trouble with the Knee-Chest Press, but the others should be all right. All are performed either lying on the floor, on hands and knees, or seated, to avoid undue stress on the back during exercises.


----------



## tubatu (Aug 6, 2008)

I weigh in at just under 400 lbs (if my maths is right), when I met my last girlfriend about 3 and a half years ago, she suggested a walk! I was horrified, anyway I said yes and we ended up going on a 2 mile walk in a local forest. I can tell you, my skin was the colour of ash, and I must have sweated about 4 pints. Luckily she still wanted to see me after.

This made me get fit, I started walking more and after a few hard months, Itried the walk again and I was hardly out of breath. I drink plenty of water and take vits every day to help.

I agree about restaurant booths, I'll usually avoid the place if that's all they have, and as for public toilet urinals. Some of them have partitions or are stuck in the corner. I wont even bother and usually end up using and ordinary toilet.

Sex can sometimes be tricky especially if the lady is large as well. But its fun trying to work out new positions

lets try and keep the negativity down here, the worlds full of people waiting to put us down, lets not join them.


----------



## baron20 (Aug 6, 2008)

Perhaps I have misunderstood some of the posts in this thread. But i dont feel there were any negitive comments at all. I am 420lbs and only 5'8" so I'm a pretty big dude. A 'fact' of my life is that my weight restricts me in many ways. I am not complaining at all, its just a fact of fat life. I can't sit in booths in resteraunts, the amusments park rides are off limits, the only shirts I can buy have to come off of the internet (Thank you casualmale.com !!!!) My shower head has to be the kind with a hose attached, chairs with handels are very uncomfortable, if not impossible to sit in, and good lord forget about wicker furniture. I just turn that into fire wood. LOL. Most lawn chairs are not strong enough, so i spent $100.00cdn on one from the net that works great! It has a 1000lbs capacity, so it can hold me and a FFA 

I feel I have adapted well to my size, there were lessons that had to be learnt and limits that were established, but all in all it has worked out well.

I love this board, I love the people, especially the ladies that just can't get enough of the fat guys. But I feel that guys like me, that have been a SSBHM most of there adult lives have knowledge and experiance that may benifit the gainers and newly large men out there that may be having trouble living there lives the way they want. I have to say that the posts and threads that deal with these subjects do not have nearly as much traffic as the others. Being fat is fun, for the fatties and thier admirers, if we want to encourge more people to accept the community maybe we should devote more time to dealing with the 'facts' of being fat. 

So once again I would like to say that I am not comlaining about my size, at all. I'm just trying to look at this logically.

What is your opinion?

Jason


----------



## powderfinger (Aug 10, 2008)

I agree with amusement parks being a problem, I used to be around 260 and while still a big man I could fit inside the restraints for most any ride, now that i'm up around 315 I can no longer fit.

also the guy who was talking about wrestling, i've never been involved in professional wrestling but i dedicated 4 years of my life to wrestling amatuer in the 275 pound weight class, and it's wrecked havoc on my back and knees, the problem with the sport is not only are you out there supporting your own weight but you've also got another heavy trying to put you on your back, so if you're trying to stand up from a bottom posistion you're attempting to move 525 pound up off the mat.

and one other small problem i have with being a fatty is I love being out in the sun, swimming, playing in the yard with the dogs, or just sitting out soaking up rays and drinking a cold beer. The problem is these extra chins and expanding man teets cause me to have silly looking tan lines. Yeah I know this is a superficial thing and I'm not really concerned about it, but it does bug me just a little


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 13, 2008)

powderfinger said:


> expanding man teets cause me to have silly looking tan lines. Yeah I know this is a superficial thing and I'm not really concerned about it, but it does bug me just a little


 

Haha. 'man teets' made me


----------



## StridentDionysus (Aug 13, 2008)

Ummm... Issues I have with my size... nothing that can't be fixed by losing it. Now for things that I have to worry about while I lose it? (fuck WLS, old fashion way, took me years to get this size, will take years to lose some of it ) CLOTHING! I can't find something that looks good and doesn't say "Hi! I'm 21 but look like a 50 year old " I'm not a fan of "gangsta" style which is the only kinda young looking stuff I can find my size  (here in good ol' Mexico).

Also I have to walk with a cane and I can't find one that will last for six months.


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 13, 2008)

Interesting posts, guys. Thanks for opening up about your size 'issues'.


----------



## steely (Aug 13, 2008)

Fatgator said:


> For me, the biggest "issue" is trying to find clothe that fit. I went to the mall a few months ago to find new shorts. I went through 10 different shops and couldn't find any my size. They all carried below size 40, while I am 46-48.
> 
> The funny part is, I don't see that as an issue...I LOVED it as a matter of fact. It just proved how fat I am, and I love feeling fat...so it was actually more enjoyable than a nuisance. Even walking throughout the mall, I was so out of breath...and yet that was nice too, again...it showed just how fat and out of shape I am lol.



Try Walmart,they have some awfully cute cargo,canvas,denim shorts in the larger sizes.Not too pricey either.I don't care where I get clothes as long as they fit.


----------

